# Beavertail Micro



## judofish (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## ramabama (May 13, 2015)

> Yes.


Awesome. I just sent you a PM.


----------



## js555 (Aug 21, 2015)

How do you like the Micro ?
I am thinking about one by the end of the next winter. I am looking at the Micro and th Ankona Shadow Cast 16.
I water tested the Micro and felt good and well tippy but it is a skinny boat the Ankona I have not water tested.
Thoughts ?
JS555


----------



## ramabama (May 13, 2015)

js555 said:


> How do you like the Micro ?
> I am thinking about one by the end of the next winter. I am looking at the Micro and th Ankona Shadow Cast 16.
> I water tested the Micro and felt good and well tippy but it is a skinny boat the Ankona I have not water tested.
> Thoughts ?
> JS555


Wet tested the Micro and decided to pass on it. Awesome little skiff but was too tippy for the wife. I think she would have adapted over time but I dont want to make a 20k mistake. Although tippy it rode like a dream. Cut through a decent chop without getting a drop of water on me.


----------



## js555 (Aug 21, 2015)

ramabama said:


> Wet tested the Micro and decided to pass on it. Awesome little skiff but was too tippy for the wife. I think she would have adapted over time but I dont want to make a 20k mistake. Although tippy it rode like a dream. Cut through a decent chop without getting a drop of water on me.


Hi Ramabama,

Thanks for your reply.
Yes it is a little tippy, I water tested it and I loved the way it rides.
Lucky for me I am not married  but my girlfriend would not care one way or the other. As long as she can lay out and hang out she is ok.
I am buying the boat for me, not the family or kids, being a surfer, skateboarder and basically growing up on boats all my life... the tippy part I do not even think about.
I stood on the poling platform without the push pole and it was no biggie...SO I imagine with the push pole you only have a kickstand.
Now bringing a buddy that might not be super agile... that might be a problem 

Thanks

Js555


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

js555 said:


> How do you like the Micro ?
> I am thinking about one by the end of the next winter. I am looking at the Micro and th Ankona Shadow Cast 16.
> I water tested the Micro and felt good and well tippy but it is a skinny boat the Ankona I have not water tested.
> Thoughts ?
> JS555


Have you looked at the Cayo yet? I was thinking about a Micro or Shadowcast but ended up getting the Cayo. at 17'3 and 62"beam, it is just slightly bigger so it is less tippy. Price-wise, it is comparable, and the quality is top notch. Check it out on this thread: http://www.microskiff.com/threads/cayo-boatworks-cayo-173.2128/#post-16472


----------



## ramabama (May 13, 2015)

DangerD said:


> Have you looked at the Cayo yet? I was thinking about a Micro or Shadowcast but ended up getting the Cayo. at 17'3 and 62"beam, it is just slightly bigger so it is less tippy. Price-wise, it is comparable, and the quality is top notch. Check it out on this thread: http://www.microskiff.com/threads/cayo-boatworks-cayo-173.2128/#post-16472


I visited the Cayo shop. Sweet skiff. I followed JB's instructions to get one quoted and have not heard a peep from him and it's been several weeks. Have followed up and still no communication. Kind of gave up on him.....


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

ramabama said:


> I visited the Cayo shop. Sweet skiff. I followed JB's instructions to get one quoted and have not heard a peep from him and it's been several weeks. Have followed up and still no communication. Kind of gave up on him.....


Yeah, I have to admit it's been a little difficult getting paperwork stuff from him. He's so tied up with actually building and selling the skiffs. Growing pains I guess - I think he underestimated how many orders he'd get so soon. Supposedly he's hiring an office assistant soon though, so administrative type work should get done a lot faster. He just started production on mine.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

DangerD said:


> Yeah, I have to admit it's been a little difficult getting paperwork stuff from him. He's so tied up with actually building and selling the skiffs. Growing pains I guess - I think he underestimated how many orders he'd get so soon. Supposedly he's hiring an office assistant soon though, so administrative type work should get done a lot faster. He just started production on mine.


This is the typical kind of excuses all the boat builders use and consumers tolerate. Personally, I'm a little tired of the entire marine industry not being able to do the basics in terms of follow up and returning phone calls. There are a few exceptions out there, but as a whole, there is really no excuse to be in business and not be able to follow up and return call promptly.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Growing pains can be difficult BUT; you ABSOLUTELY....MUST, have someone to answer the phone, check e-mail, and have a 24 hr follow-up of some kind. I have lived it and follow-up is a HUGE plus in building and keeping a successful business.


----------



## js555 (Aug 21, 2015)

The Cayo's look nice, comparable to an Ankona ?
I have not seen a center console picture anywhere with a steering wheel.
I am not very happy when someone will not return my call or email.
I have experienced this with a few skiff manufacturers... But after my trip to FL I realized the following...
After I made a visit to a few factories lately I can see how " we " ( factory visitors ) can be the biggest time bandits.
Emails and phones can not be picked up or answered when we are in the back shooting the shit and asking 400 questions. 
Let's not blame it all on them. Let's be fair.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Cayo's quality is way above Ankona. I was originally thinking of a shadowcast or copperhead but after seeing those and the Cayo in person it wasn't even a question. I have to say they've been very good at returning my calls if they don't answer. My feeling is that by the end of the year he'd have settled down and have additional help. I know he's already hired about 5 workers just in the past month to keep up with demand. You're right, though js555. I call him all the time to go over details of the boat and ask questions... and if every one of his customers did the same, he'd have no time to work.


----------



## PTFBrian (Aug 24, 2015)

ramabama said:


> I visited the Cayo shop. Sweet skiff. I followed JB's instructions to get one quoted and have not heard a peep from him and it's been several weeks. Have followed up and still no communication. Kind of gave up on him.....


I've had the same experience and that scared me away and i've decided to go with a SC 16. They have always answered or returned calls and/or emails. I have enough friends who have bought and complained about terrible service/warranty after delivered from manufactures and i won't give my money to someone who doesn't "have time" to reply to a new order. I can only imagine what they would be like on a warranty issue


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

PTFBrian said:


> I've had the same experience and that scared me away and i've decided to go with a SC 16. They have always answered or returned calls and/or emails. I have enough friends who have bought and complained about terrible service/warranty after delivered from manufactures and i won't give my money to someone who doesn't "have time" to reply to a new order. I can only imagine what they would be like on a warranty issue


Funny enough I had a similar experience with Ankona. I had my heart set on a SC 16 and was ready to leave a deposit. There were a few times I called them and had to leave messages. Same thing with EC when I was doing my shopping research. I believe eventually I always got a call back from all of them. Yeah, there also were some times I called Cayo and got no response, but they too always called me back. The only company that picked up every time was HB. I have to tell you, though, that after seeing both the SC16 and Cayo173 in person, there wasn't even a question as to which one I wanted. I've also spoken to a few Cayo owners and they had nothing bad to say about the follow up service. In fact, ever since I placed my deposit, the communication has been just fine. Keep in mind that Cayo just started building skiffs about 6 months ago, so I wasn't expecting it to go as smoothly as some of the other companies that have been around for years. For example, I ordered mine with a console, which he didn't even have a mold for yet; so I knew I would have to wait a bit for it. But every company starts somewhere and I have no doubt based on the quality of the workmanship and the personality of the owner, that they're going to be very successful. For me one of the biggest draws was the fact that you can get a great skiff at a such a good price since he's just starting out. I believe in a few years these boats are going to be worth way more. It was the same with all the other builders out there when they first started.


----------

